# Collinite 476 vs Fusso Coat long term durability test



## ifadey (Nov 14, 2018)

I started long term durability test of Collinite 476s and Soft99 Fusso Coat on 27th Oct, 2019. I want to test these products because both of them claim 12 months durability so I really want to see which one gets closer to this claim in real world.

The prep process done before applying these products was
- Wash
- Iron remover
- My paint didn't require mechanical decontamination because the paint is already smooth so I skipped this step.
- Meguiar's Wash Plus soap is used to remove old sealant.
I use this abrasive soap differently than what manufacturer recommends.
It's used just like finishing polish on hand polishing foam pad.
This is what I do when I don't want to take out my polishing machine.
- Finally panels are wiped down using IPA.

Fusso Coat was applied on front door and Collinite 476 on rear door.

Here's water test done after 2 weeks to show the early water behavior so we can compare it later on during the durability test.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Two titans I've heard much praise about going head to head! One thing though (and I appreciate it's both a white car, and winter) but it's a bit difficult to see the water. Maybe play around with the lighting and camera angle. But look forward to the long-term results!


----------



## ifadey (Nov 14, 2018)

> but it's a bit difficult to see the water. Maybe play around with the lighting and camera angle.


Thanks for the feedback. I will experiment recording from different angles.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I know how this will go.


----------



## tishobg (Dec 3, 2018)

Which Fusso did you use - Dark or Light? Otherwise, I’ll be following this closely.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe applying the waxes on the same part of the car but on opposing sides would have been a better option so they'd get similar wear.

Imo fusso will walk this but the result may be closer than reality due to harder wear on the front door compare to the rear.


----------



## ifadey (Nov 14, 2018)

tishobg said:


> Which Fusso did you use - Dark or Light? Otherwise, I'll be following this closely.


I used the Dark version


----------



## ifadey (Nov 14, 2018)

Wilco said:


> Maybe applying the waxes on the same part of the car but on opposing sides would have been a better option so they'd get similar wear.


That's a valid point


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Wilco said:


> Imo fusso will walk this but the result may be closer than reality due to harder wear on the front door compare to the rear.


I expect Fusso to walk this either way :thumb:


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Wilco said:


> Maybe applying the waxes on the same part of the car but on opposing sides would have been a better option so they'd get similar wear.
> 
> Imo fusso will walk this but the result may be closer than reality due to harder wear on the front door compare to the rear.


I agree.. you need to do same panels on opposite sides to get a true comparison.

I went from using Collinite to Fusso this year for my winter needs and I think Fusso is looking like the winner.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Nice! Doing more or less the same test on my bonnet now (Fusso version 2), also included Kiwami for fun. It will be funny to see your experiences vs mine


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Wilco said:


> Maybe applying the waxes on the same part of the car but on opposing sides would have been a better option so they'd get similar wear.
> 
> Imo fusso will walk this but the result may be closer than reality due to harder wear on the front door compare to the rear.


I'd agree but it's still got its flaws.

You'll typically get more standing water on the near side due to the camber of the road to help the water to run in to the drains!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Not tried fusso but would like to, tried colli, wouldnt buy it again


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Not tried fusso but would like to, tried colli, wouldnt buy it again


Why's that


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Wilco said:


> Maybe applying the waxes on the same part of the car but on opposing sides would have been a better option so they'd get similar wear.
> 
> Imo fusso will walk this but the result may be closer than reality due to harder wear on the front door compare to the rear.


I don't entirely agree with this point of view as on the country roads around here (Sheffield) you get far more mud splats on the passenger's side than on the driver's side. Of course there are exceptions viz: when some thicko drives past spraying everyone and everything in sight.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Tykebike said:


> *I don't entirely agree with this point of view* as on the country roads around here (Sheffield) you get far more mud splats on the passenger's side than on the driver's side. Of course there are exceptions viz: when some thicko drives past spraying everyone and everything in sight.


Agree. That's why these kind of test aren't taking like gospel...


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I've never used Fusso but am intrigued by the positive reports it gets.

What I can say is that I've been using Colly 476s every year, for close on ten years, around Oct to see me through the winter months and it's always lasted right through to when I have removed it, March or Apl in order to play around with some other product.

Harry


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Collinite is better than You think


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

RCCampus said:


> Why's that


I find it a bit fussy compared to other waxes, yes you do need to apply thin but theres easier waxes to use so i got rid and wouldnt buy again, id like to try fusso though


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I find it a bit fussy compared to other waxes, yes you do need to apply thin but theres easier waxes to use so i got rid and wouldnt buy again, id like to try fusso though


Any waxes in particular that you find easier? Do they give the same kind of durability?


----------



## ifadey (Nov 14, 2018)

1 year update. This is my final update. I have removed these products from the doors not because they got weak, but wanted to refresh the paint with machine polishing.
Keep in mind no toppers are used during this time. Sometime they do get clogged up and reduced hydrophobic behavior is observed. In such a case I use iron remover products to clean the clogged paint.

Both products did well during this 1 year time. But in my opinion Fusso did better than Collinite 476.
Front door is Fusso and Rear door is Collinite 476s.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Look very good for 12 month. What weather has the car been out in? Mileage done? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

In my opinion fusso is terrible to apply. I have used a full tub over many cars and had some horrendous results particularly on black panels.


----------



## ifadey (Nov 14, 2018)

In winters, temperature gets closer to 0C but no snow fall.
During summer temperature easily crosses 40C and max 46C is observed.
It rains frequent specially during hot season and in winter, it starts from December.
During moonsoon, it rains almost daily.
It's a daily driven vehicle but it covered less miles in last couple of months due to Covid situation.
I did a 1400km (one-way) trip during this year as well.

One thing I noticed is no protection product last that long on the roof of the vehicle. On roof Fusso fails between 6 to 8 months and Collinite 476s fails even before that. These durability numbers are without toppers. I believe with topper, I can easily cross 12 month mark on the roof as well.

Another thing I noticed the self cleaning ability of Fusso is far superior than Collinite 476s. Collinite 476s attract dust till first wash and it gets clogged up more easily than Fusso.


----------

